# Tủ Áo Kính Lùa Hiện Đại - Mẫu Tủ Quần Áo Gỗ Đẹp Hiện Đại



## Nguyễn Thân Bảo (6/5/22)

*TỦ ÁO KÍNH LÙA HIỆN ĐẠI - MẪU TỦ QUẦN ÁO CÁNH KÍNH LÙA ĐẸP*
_*Nội Thất Bảo Nam*_ là xưởng sản xuất thi công nội thất tại Tp.Hcm. Bảo nam là công ty chuyên sâu về tư vấn - thiết kế và thi công nội thất. Bao gồm đồ nội thất, đồ trang trí, gia dụng với mẫu mã đa dạng, giá cả hợp lý, phù hợp với nhiều phong cách nội thất và kinh tế của từng gia đình. Đến với chúng tôi bạn chắc chắn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng bởi những gì bạn cần cho tổ ấm của mình đều có tại Bảo Nam.
*Mã sản phẩm : *BN-TA314
*Đơn giá thi công : *2.600.000đ/M2 (Gỗ MDF Melamine An Cường)
*Kính thủy : *1.000.000đ/M2 (Kính tráng thủy 5mm)
*GIÁ BÁN : 18.749.000 VNĐ* (Gỗ MDF chống ẩm An Cường, Kính thủy)
*Kích thước (DxRxC) : THI CÔNG TỦ ÁO THEO YÊU CẦU
Tủ quần áo :* 2400m * 600m * 2170m (dài * rộng * cao) - *Giá bán: 13.540.000 VNĐ
Kính thủy : *2400m * 5m * 2170m (dài * rộng * cao) - *Giá bán: 5.208.000 VNĐ
Chất liệu thi công : *Gỗ Công Nghiệp MDF Phủ Melamine An Cường.
*Bảng giá thi công tủ quần áo : *_https://noithatbaonam.vn/bang-gia/bang-bao-gia-tu-quan-ao-91.html_
*Màu sắc :* Catalogue màu mẫu MDF, MFC Phủ Melamine An Cường.
*Tủ quần áo :* Toàn bộ thùng, cánh, tủ, đợt sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MDF Phủ Melamine chống trầy xướcAn Cường.
*Bề mặt cánh tủ :* Bề mặt cánh tủ sử dụng chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp MFC phủ Melamine, dán kính tráng thủy 5mm.
*Hậu tủ : *Hậu tủ quần áo sử dụng Gỗ công nghiệp MDF chống ẩm phủ Melamine An Cường loại 6mm.
*Giá được tính* theo mét vuông, 1 mét vuông của tủ quần áo (thi công theo yêu cầu)
*Phụ kiện có sẵn :* Cây treo quần áo, ray trượt, lề hơi giảm chấn, tay nắm mặc định, 3 hộc kéo
*Giá không bao gồm phụ kiện :* Phụ kiện tủ quần áo, kính thủy, ray trượt, tay nắm, hộc kéo, đèn led, thanh nhôm..như thiết kế.
*Phụ kiện cửa gấp : LIÊN HỆ 0935314353*
_*LƯU Ý :*_ Sản phẩm thi công theo yêu cầu (không có sẳn). Hình ảnh trên chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo và lấy ý tưởng thiết kế, sản phẩm thi công gần giống với hình ảnh thiết kế. Kích thước và giá bán trên chỉ là mô phỏng, sẽ thay đổi theo diện tích  mỗi căn hộ và ý tưởng của gia chủ. Cam kết 100% Gỗ công nghiệp An Cường.
_Hình ảnh thiết kế :











_
Tủ Áo Kính Lùa Hiện Đại - Tủ Áo Gỗ Công Nghiệp - Mẫu Tủ Quần Áo Gỗ Đẹp
Trong số các mẫu tủ quần áo được ưa chuộng trên thị trường hiện nay thì các sản phẩm làm từ chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp luôn có được một chỗ đứng riêng cho mình, vượt trội hoàn toàn so với các mẫu cùng loại nhờ chất lượng cao, độ bền cực tốt. Với những ưu thế về thiết kế và giá trị sử dụng lâu dài luôn là lựa chọn được nhiều khách hàng tìm kiếm. Tại Nội Thất Bảo Nam, chúng tôi luôn mang đến cho khách hàng nhiều lựa chọn tốt nhất cho mình từ thiết kế, kiểu dáng cho đến chất lượng sản phẩm đáp ứng mọi tiêu chuẩn của khách hàng.
*>>> Xem thêm bộ sưu tập tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp mới nhất của Nội Thất Bảo Nam*
*Để được tư vấn miễn phí.
Gọi ngay 0935.314.353*
_Lợi ích khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam._
– Tất cả sản phẩm tủ áo đều nhận đóng theo yêu cầu.
– Khách hàng khi mua hàng tại nội thất Bảo Nam sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển và lắp đặt tại nhà trong nội thành Tp.Hồ Chí Minh
– Tất cả sản phẩm đều có thời gian bảo hành 5 năm kể từ ngày mua và nhận bảo trì trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.
– Nếu mọi người cần hỗ trợ đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi Nội Thất Bảo Nam luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất có thể.
_Cam kết khách hàng khi mua sản phẩm tại Bảo Nam._
– Bảo Nam là xưởng sản xuất trực tiếp đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm và giá thành hợp lý nhất.
– Sản phẩm hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ đến từng chi tiết, mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng cao. Làm hài lòng những khách hàng khó tính nhất.
– Bảo hành 5 năm tại nhà. Chế độ bảo hành uy tín.
– Phong cách phục vụ chu đáo – tận tâm.
– Đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm
– Mức giá tốt với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn
_Đến với Bảo Nam chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng.
Hãy liên hệ ngay với Bảo Nam để được tư vấn tốt nhất Hotline: *0935 314 353* hoặc *0903 022 906*_
_Quy trình làm việc của chúng tôi :_
*Bước 1: *Gặp gỡ khách hàng, lắng nghe, trao đổi về ý tưởng thiết kế, lấy yêu cầu thiết kế từ khách hàng và định hình phong cách.
*Bước 2:* Khảo sát thực trạng và quy hoạch không gian công trình cần thi công tủ bếp.
*Bước 3:* Lên bản vẽ thiết kế, báo giá thi công.
*Bước 4: *Thông qua các thỏa thuận, ký kết hợp đồng giữa khách hàng và công ty.
*Bước 5: *Thi công dự án
*Bước 6:* Bảo hành công trình.
Cam kết 100% chất liệu Gỗ công nghiệp An Cường Bảo Nam cam kết cung cấp cho khách hàng sản phẩm nội thất theo phong cách và kiểu dáng riêng. Chúng tôi thiết kế riêng cho khách hàng với nhiều sự lựa chọn khác nhau từ nhiều bộ sưu tập.
*Xem thêm sản phẩm : Tủ Áo MFC An Cường - Tủ Áo Gỗ Công Nghiệp - Thi Công Tủ Áo Giá Rẻ Tại Tp.Hcm*
_*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ :*_
* Hotline : 0935 314 353 - 0903 022 906
Viber/ Zalo : 0935.314.353 *_(tư vấn và báo giá miễn phí)_
*Email : *_thanbao@noithatbaonam.vn_
*Website : *_https://noithatbaonam.vn/_
*Địa chỉ :* 41/30 Tam Bình, Tam Phú, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Tủ Áo Kính Lùa Hiện Đại


----------

